# Amtrak Silver Service Trains Viewliner II Sleeping Car Numbers



## Brandon C (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello,

I traveled on the Silver Star in September and thanks to help on this forum got booked in the 9112 sleeping car and it was a Viewliner II which is what I wanted to ride in. I have another Silver Service trip booked on November 6th from Washington, DC to Jacksonville, FL. Is the 12 car still a Viewliner II Car on the Silver Star? Also, which car numbers on the Silver Meteor are Viewliner II's? Thanks for your help!


----------



## pennyk (Oct 15, 2021)

as it stands now, the 11 car of the Silver Star is a Viewliner II and the 10 and 12 cars of the Silver Meteor are Viewliner II cars.


----------



## me_little_me (Oct 16, 2021)

pennyk said:


> as it stands now, the 11 car of the Silver Star is a Viewliner II and the 10 and 12 cars of the Silver Meteor are Viewliner II cars.


Except when they are not.


----------



## joelkfla (Oct 16, 2021)

me_little_me said:


> Except when they are not.


But more often than not. Seems like selecting those cars greatly increases the chances of getting into a VL II.


----------

